# los niños de bien



## everaldo2

Hola Todos,

Que significa los niños de bien?

Gracias

Ev


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Necesitamos algo de contexto, una oración completa, detalles, etc.

¿No será *los niños bien?*


----------



## everaldo2

"De nada sirvieron regaños 
Ni viajes ni monjas 
Ni las promesas de amor 
Que le hicieron los niños de bien" 

De la cancion Ligia Elena por Ruben Blades

gracias


----------



## heidita

everaldo2 said:
			
		

> "De nada sirvieron regaños
> Ni viajes ni monjas
> Ni las promesas de amor
> Que le hicieron los niños de bien"
> 
> De la cancion Ligia Elena por Ruben Blades
> 
> gracias


 
my try, slightly different from our friends version:

_los niños de bien - the children from a good home (not necessarily good people)_

*scolding didn't work*
*neither did making trips or nuns (niños de bien used to go to nun schools)*
*neiter did the promises of love*
*which were made (possibly to her) by the children of good homes*


----------



## Jorge O Murua

Creo que cuando Ruben dice en la letra "Ni las promesas de amor que le hicieon los niños de bien", se refiere a aquellos niños que son educados en escuelas privadas por las familias de la alta sociedad. Es decir niños de gente con mucho dinero. Si lees con atención la letra veras que ella, Lidia Elena tambien pertenecía a esa sociedad y se escapó con un trompetista.


----------



## Jorge O Murua

Perdon puse Lidia en vez de Ligia


----------



## nijinzka

En español llamamos a los ninos bien, al sector un poco mas alto de la sociedad, medio alto o alto y que usualmente asisten a escuelas privadas o que reciben una educacion escolar mas alta. 

Pero una persona de bien es la persona que ha trabajado duro y que tiene educación, por eso es de bien (o de buen venir).


----------



## Jorge O Murua

No se, a mi parece que la forma de decir "de bien" no es por lo que hace una persona, si no por el trayecto social y/o familiar de la cual viene. Nunca he escuchado decir " oh, esa persona se ha sacrificado mucho en la vida, es una persona de bien. Y casi no se usa con las personas mayores, si no con los niños/as o jovenes. Asi lo creo.


----------



## Maruja14

nijinzka said:
			
		

> En español llamamos a los ninos bien, al sector un poco mas alto de la sociedad, medio alto o alto y que usualmente asisten a escuelas privadas o que reciben una educacion escolar mas alta.
> 
> Pero una persona de bien es la persona que ha trabajado duro y que tiene educación, por eso es de bien (o de buen venir).


 
Estoy de acuerdo una "persona bien" es alguien de la alta sociedad.

Una "persona de bien" es una buena persona.


----------



## Joruro

Totalmente de acuerdo con Maruja y nijinza. No tiene nada que ver un niño bien con un niño de bien. 

También se dice un hombre de bien, y no se dice un hombre bien. Y en este caso, como con los niños, un hombre de bien es un buen hombre.


----------



## alelifich

Sí te referís a un niño bien el concepto es completamente distinto. Un niño bien es un niño teóricamente de buena familia, generalmente tienen dinero y viven en barrios caros.  No se destacan por un nivel intelectual muy elevado, sino que lo hacen por su actitud frívola ante la vida, las ganas de estar siempre a la moda y prestarle atención a las cosas vacías de la vida para sentirse importantes.Tampoco suelen hacer realmente lo que les gusta sino que todo el tiempo prefieren guardar las apariencias (o sea, mostrar algo que no son, y que todo está bien) o sea, hacer lo que se espera de ellos. Muchos incluso, suelen estudiar cosas que ni siquiera les gustan para mantener contentos a papá y mamá.  Generalmente pertenecen a familias de mucho dinero y  de elite,  de un círculo exlcusivo.

Pero también tiene otra acepción: a veces se puede utilizar también como alguien que viene de buena familia, que es buena persona, que intenta sobrevivir honestamente.


----------



## nijinzka

Estoy de acuerdo contigo alelifich, perdon si yo lo di a entender que en todos los casos los "niños bien" son los que tiene un nivel de educación elevado.


----------



## heidita

http://foro.loquo.com/viewtopic.php?t=13398&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

Echad un vistazo a esta página.

_Los niños de bien_ se entiende claramente como *niños pijos*. No sé en vuestros pueblos, pero en Madrid se entiende esto.

Marujita, te gustará esta página.


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> Marujita, te gustará esta página.


 
Ojú, ¡qué espanto!

Pues, además de no gustarme la página, querida Heidi, te diré que tampoco estoy de acuerdo contigo en lo de "los niños de bien" (ni con esos chicos tan educados de la página a la que nos has remitido).

Creo que en la pregunta original, efectivamente "niños de bien" quiere decir "niños ricos/de buena familia/pijos", pero eso yo siempre lo he llamado "niños bien" (me corrijo a mi misma, nunca los he llamado así, pero es como les llama, sobre todo las mamás preocupadas por encontrar un buen "partido" para sus hijas). 

Al menos los 25 años que he vivido en Madrid y los 19 que llevo en Sevilla.


----------



## jivemu

Pues yo no sé en Madrid (aunque me da que se equivocan en ese enlace), pero en el sureste de España también se dice:
niño bien: niño pijo, de clase alta.
niño/hombre/persona de bien: niño/hombre/persona buena, con gran corazón


----------



## Soy Yo

En este contexto me parece que los niños de bien son niños privilegiados (i.e. ricos).


----------



## Fernando

Totalmente de acuerdo con jivemu, Maruja, nijinkza y joruro.

Personalmente creo que la página se descalifica sola con este comentario: 

 "los pijos solo ablan en el interne en la calle se cagan"

Lo único que demuestra es que hay gente que no sabe la diferencia entre "niño bien" y "niño de bien" (lo que resulta preocupante).


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> _Los niños de bien_ se entiende claramente como *niños pijos*.


 
Debo reconocer, de todos modos que tienes razón en esto: "se entiende claramente". 

Normalmente se supone que cuando se dice "niños de bien" se quiere decir "niños bien". El "de bien" no se suele aplicar a los niños, solo a los adultos que han tenido tiempo para merecer ese calificativo.


----------



## heidita

Soy Yo said:
			
		

> En este contexto me parece que los niños de bien son niños privilegiados (i.e. ricos).


 
Lo que sí es evidente, Fernando, que Soy Yo y yo somos de esos, que aparentemente no sabemos distinguir, ya que no estamos de acuerdo contigo. Ya ves, soy Yo, somos preocupantes en nuestra ignorancia.
Bien es cierto que se suele decir más bien, un niño bien, pero un niño de bien en este contexto significa lo mismo, en nuestra humilde opinión. Se ve que en otras partes de Madrid o España no es el caso. Mi marido es de Carabanchel, y  a mucha honra, y dice lo mismo. Otro ignorante.


----------



## Fernando

De acuerdo con Maruja en su comentario. Suelen ser "personas de bien", no "niños de bien". A lo mejor coincidís con Rubén Blades, porque en lo que sí tenéis razón es que la canción no se entiende.

Por mi parte me niego a pensar que "una persona de bien" sea un pijo miserable. Y no puedo separar a los "niños de bien" de las personas de bien.


----------



## Soy Yo

Mi diccionario dice "hombre de bien: hombre honrado, formal".  Lo de honrado siempre he entendido en esta expresión...pero con referencia a los niños no puedo opinar excepto en el contexto de la pregunta original me *parece* que se refiere a alguien rico o privilegiado.


----------



## heidita

Fernando said:
			
		

> De acuerdo con Maruja en su comentario. Suelen ser "personas de bien", no "niños de bien". A lo mejor coincidís con Rubén Blades, porque en lo que sí tenéis razón es que la canción no se entiende.
> 
> Por mi parte me niego a pensar que "una persona de bien" sea un pijo miserable. Y no puedo separar a los "niños de bien" de las personas de bien.


 
Siempre he pensado que _persona de bien_ (Hombre de bien) es una persona honrada. Pero con niños es diferente, ya que a los niños no se les suele atribuir honradez o no. Sigo pensando que un niño de bien es un niño rico y privilegiado, vulgarmente_ pijo_ en Madrid.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Por el contexto de la canción, como ya lo han comentado, para mí es así:

niño de bien = niño bien = niño pijo

Persona de bien es otro cantar, aunque creo que un niño de bien y cualquiera de sus sinónimos, puede ser también una persona de bien.
Acá le dan con un caño:

Niño bien, pretencioso y engrupido,
que tenés berretín de figurar;
niño bien que llevás dos apellidos.... (tango: http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q="niño+bien"+tango&btnG=Búsqueda&meta=)

Saludos.


----------



## heidita

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> Por el contexto de la canción, como ya lo han comentado, para mí es así:
> 
> niño de bien = niño bien = niño pijo
> 
> Persona de bien es otro cantar, aunque creo que un niño de bien y cualquiera de sus sinónimos, puede ser también una persona de bien.
> Acá le dan con un caño:
> 
> Niño bien, pretencioso y engrupido,
> que tenés berretín de figurar;
> niño bien que llevás dos apellidos.... (tango: http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=%22ni%C3%B1o+bien%22%2Btango&btnG=B%C3%BAsqueda&meta=)
> 
> Saludos.


 
Huelga decir que es también mi opinión.
Una pregunta Araceli, ¿qué significa berrentín?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Berretín significa capricho.
Claro, leyendo mejor el tango, veo que habla de un tipo que se quiere hacer pasar  por niño bien.


----------



## lforestier

Voy a opinar sobre el contexto original, que es la canción de Rubén Blades, un panameño que canta  salsa con mensajes sociales.

Niños de bien = hijos de personas de la clase alta y privilegiada, considerados buen partido para las niñas de bien. Lo mismo que el "niño pijo que se fué en un Ford Fiesta blanco y con jersey amarillo" en la canción de los Hombres G http:[URL="http://imgserv.ya.com/images/1/2/123a03f2adfdi5.jpg"]//imgserv.ya.com/images/1/2/123a03f2adfdi5.jpg[/URL]

No dice la canción ni la frase hace mención de que se eran buenos o malos estos "niños"


----------



## aurilla

"los niños (de) bien" means "children from wealthy homes" / "rich kids" / "upper crust"


----------



## franchute

Siempre he escuchado la diferencia entre "alguien bien" y "alguien de bien". 

Alguien bien: de alta posición social. 
Alguien de bien: de buenas maneras.

Personalmente, al leer la canción lo primero que pensé fue en "persona de bien" antes de leer los comentarios.

Mi humilde opinión.


----------



## franchute

Aún así hay que pensar que los niños de "buenas maneras" (saben como echarle el cuento de amor a la niña) son los que generalmente acceden a una buena educación que sólo pueden pagar unos padres privilegiados. jejejej. En fin.


----------



## MuayThai

everaldo2 said:
			
		

> Hola Todos,
> 
> Que significa los niños de bien?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Ev


----------



## MuayThai

en Espana "los ninos de bien" significa "los ninos que provienen de una familia con una buena situacion economica. En Espana, hace unos anos, normalmente las familias "adineradas" eran ademas muy religiosas, iban a la iglesia todos los domingos..... 
Es una frase echa con un significado fijo.


----------



## franchute

MuayThai said:
			
		

> En Espana "los ninos de bien" significa "los ninos que provienen de una familia con una buena situación económica. En Espana, hace unos anos, normalmente las familias "adineradas" eran además muy religiosas, iban a la iglesia todos los domingos.....
> Es una frase hecha con un significado fijo.



No podía dejarla pasar.


----------



## Joruro

franchute said:
			
		

> Siempre he escuchado la diferencia entre "alguien bien" y "alguien de bien".
> 
> Alguien bien: de alta posición social.
> Alguien de bien: de buenas maneras.
> 
> Personalmente, al leer la canción lo primero que pensé fue en "persona de bien" antes de leer los comentarios.
> 
> Mi humilde opinión.


 
No, para nadano hay que confundir los niños de bien con las buenas maneras. Puede ser alguien de muy baja extracción social pero con un gran corazón, muy buen persona.

Y no es verdad que todos los niños de alta posición social sean niño bien, sólo algunos. 

Y ya qe estamos, muchas veces eso de niño bien se alarga bastante en la edad. Me refiero a que alguien ya rayando la treintena se le puede seguir lamando niño bien. Desde luego, llamar a alguien niño bien no es un piropo.

En cambio, si bien suena un poco... melifluo... llamar a un niño (o a una persona) niño o persona de bien, es siempre algo con connotaciones positivas. Repito, niño de bien no es un niño educado o de buenas maneras, es un niño que hace el bien. Y hacer el bien significa hacer cosas buenas no ser bien educado


----------



## MuayThai

En Madrid, al menos, "los ninos de bien" no tiene una connotacion demasiaado positiva, la verdad, ya que se asume que son los que provienen de familias "ricachonas". Cuando se usa, se usa ms  con rentintin, como "es un nino de papa que le compran todo".
"Los ninos de bien" no es igual a "Los ninos del bien"


----------



## everaldo2

Gracias a todos

Ev


----------



## Joruro

everaldo2 said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos
> 
> Ev


 
De nada Ev, pero no sé si habrás sacado alguna conclusión clara, porque ha habido posiciones claramente discrepantes. Supongo que esa es la función de un forum, y ahora es hora de que tu separas lo que, a tu criterio, es el grano de la paja. Suerte!


----------



## srojo

Yo creo que en la canción, debemos entender "los niños de bien" simplemente como "los niños de buena familia" como decía Maruja hace unos post.


----------



## alelifich

El niño de bien suele ser malcriado también. Yo creo que debe referise al niño bien, porque es cierto, el otro término  es persona de bien (u hombre de bien), a la cual se le da un tiempo de vida importante como para llegar a la conclusión de que esa persona es buena persona y vive honestamente


----------



## lforestier

Rubén Blades dice "los niños de bien" al referirse a los jovenes de alta sociedad aunque en la mayoría de los paises hispanoparlantes se usa el término "niños bien"
Por eso es importante el contexto.


----------



## Jorge O Murua

"De nada sirvieron regaños ni viajes ni monjas 
ni las promesas de amor que le hicieron los niños de bien" 

De una cosa estoy seguro. Que aqui Ruben Blades se refiere a aquellos niños de familia rica que son educados en escuelas privadas. Los padres de Ligia Elena intentaban que si hija contraiga matrimonio con un doctorcito o un abogado, pero ella se fugó con un trompetista afroamericano.
Creo que la pregunta original era esa.
Niños de bien y niños bien no tienen el mismo significado. Si tu haces una oración con niños bien, es muy posible que se usen otros modos de decir.


----------

